# looking for a diabetic recipe



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Does anyone have a recipe for diabetic zucchini bread ?

TIA,
Jeff


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi Jeff. I would use my regular zucchini bread recipe, sub out the oil for applesauce and the sugar for splenda [3/4 to 1] or a combination of sugar and splenda.

p.s., how was your sister's wedding?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks Nancy, my sisters wedding went very well, it actually went better than we had planned. The service was about an hour after our regular church service, so everyone there just pitched in and help us set up the hall for both the wedding ceremony and the luncheon.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I used to make a diabetic zucc loaf using ricotta,flour,zucchini,eggs , but I used to make large loaves so will have to work it out,,,basically,get about 6 zuccs grated and drained add flour to the zucchini about 1-2 cups [good to use half the amount of flour as 
a whole grain or a whole meal]mix through a cup of ricotta to flour and then 2 eggs with any other condiments or herbs and season if mix is too wet add more flour and if too dry add a little oil.....we also used to add peanuts for a texture thing.....bake in a slow oven about 170c for 45 min check at 30 mins should have a golden top and spring back..[ps you do not need any butter in this because of the ricotta and oil]


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

[ September 24, 2001: Message edited by: youla ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You should be able to find what you need at:

The Diabetic Gourmet Recipe Archive.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks for the link Iza. I had not come across that one before. It amazes me how much is available out there if you know where to look!

And it even has a couple of brownie recipes for me to try! woooohooooo!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're welcome Nancy!


----------

